# Broiled Butterfly Fish, great tasting and nearly boneless.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Broiled Butterfly Trout are great with sweet potato fries
This will work for lots of fish.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au-1KfrOz6c


----------

